# So lost...



## mnicole

I just experienced my third loss on Friday.... I don't know where to go or what to do from here. I feel so lost and alone, and no "medical professionals" are very willing to help. 
I have had a relatively smooth pregnancy for the past 17 weeks... Thursday afternoon, I went to the hospital because i felt fluids leaking. They were able to locate baby's heartbeat, but determined I had bulging membranes and was dilated 2 cm. they wouldn't do anything to help me. I sat with my boyfriend in a hospital room alone, all night... Nurses came in a couple times for vitals.... No one would check my baby. Friday morning they shipped me out to a city hospital.... Where the waiting game began. We sat there for 10 hours, doctor I was set to for an assessment just kept blowing us off.... No one was checking on the baby, no one was willing to help. None of these so called doctors were willing to out down there god damn text book for answers to actually try something that may or may not be worth a shot. Even if any preventative action was a waste of time, how can you not try every resource possible? I was ignored and shuffled around, cometely neglected. The doctor finally came in to see us.... 2 minutes after I delivered my second stillborn son in the last year. 
I have so much hatred and anger inside me, how could they let my baby die, just write us both off so quickly? How does this happen again? April 2012 21 week preterm labour resulting in stillbirth of my first son. November 2012 6 week miscarriage. July 2013 17 week delivery if my second son. This is not normal, and this is not ok! Why don't these doctors care? When did they turn in to robots faith no compassion? Thank god for nurses, who were all running around after this so called doctor trying their hardest to get him to me. I just can't believe in anything anymore.


----------



## Lottelotte

I am so so sorry for your losses. It is something no woman should ever have to go through.

I hope and pray you get some answers from somewhere. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## mannymoo

I dont have any advice for you but just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for what you're going through. It's so unfair. X


----------



## dairymomma

Two 2nd tri losses that late makes me suspicious you might have an incompetent cervix. I'd start researching anything and everything for testing ideas/treatments/anything you think will help and calling doctor after doctor until you find one who WILL listen to you. This is what I had to do this time (my seventh m/c and first 2nd tri loss) and it's helped alot with the anger and hurt I've dealt with. It's also led to a possible diagnosis. I'm so sorry you've had to go through this and I wanted to say I'm thinking of you. That was just uncalled for and outrageous that no one even came to TALK to you about why they weren't doing something or tell you what might have been done.


----------



## hayley x

I'm so sorry for your losses, I hope one day soon you get the care and support you need to get some answers xxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

:hugs:
I'm sorry for your losses
Hope you get answers soon


----------



## vermeil

wow, I have no words.. I'm so sorry for your loss. And sorry you were treated so horribly. I would be very angry too!! Please take the time to heal and take good care of yourself. And yes do your own research and try to find a better hospital. The ones with advanced neonatal units usually have the most knowledgeable staff in these situations.

Thinking of you *gentle hug*


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your losses. I had a loss at 22 weeks , I was 40 when I got pregnant by accident. Then one day I went in had a sonogram and she was gone no heartbeat. I would really try to find a new doctor someone who will listen, 2 losses that late I think that is something that should be investigated. I hope you find some answers, I am so sorry XOXOXOXO


----------



## Izzie74

So sorry for you losses. :angel:


----------

